

libtap - Testing library for C, implementing the Test Anything Protocol. - ColinWright
https://github.com/pozorvlak/libtap

======
losvedir
This looks great, thanks for submitting! I've recently been working on a
little C project and wondering how to test it. I'd been running little ad-hoc
tests in the main() of each of my .c's, but that was getting unwieldy.

Be sure not to skip the link[1] at the top of the github page! It shows how to
use the library. I clicked the "Read More" but not the link, and then was
confused as to how to use this.

[1] <http://jc.ngo.org.uk/trac-bin/trac.cgi/wiki/LibTap>

------
KaeseEs
I've been using another C TAP library for a project for a few months now, but
I think I'll switch to this since it has fewer dependencies.

------
iam
There's already a bazillion C unit testing libraries, how is this any
different?

~~~
ColinWright

      > There's already a bazillion C unit testing libraries, ...
    

Do you know of any comprehensive list? I'd love to see a comparison.

    
    
      > ... how is this any different?
    

In this case, it's short, clean, and written by someone I know and whose code
I trust.

~~~
shngn
Here's a list I found a couple weeks ago:

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/65820/unit-testing-c-code>

~~~
ColinWright
Cool - thanks.

